# Sonic hole hopper



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking for something like this but not having luck.

http://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/Sonic Ice Hopper/sonic-ice-hopper-bracket-xl-/

Looks like they may have gone out of business. Anyone have a link to a like item. I saw some at franks great outdoors a couple years ago. Should have gotten one then.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Call sdi and talk to John or Justin . They are still in business . John invented it .


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Just moved there store recently to a larger facility. Should still be in business. You'll love the sonic bracket!! I've had mine for 5 yrs and looks brand new still.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

F2W showed me this several years ago. There is no better way to icefish...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I'm in I also will be needing one of those contraptions


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

that thing looks awesome... i've seen them on you tube.... I don't think it looks all that complicated to build yourself honestly, seems like you could find everything you need at the hardware store


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

John also gives a 10% veteran discount if you email proof , if that helps anyone ..


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I almost sprang for one last year. They look great. Id also like the link for it. Curious how hard it is to carry bucket with head unit attached?? And do you guys prefer the short or ling version of it? Im all ears.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I meant long version. Lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Go with xl version! I hate looking straight down all day while Icefishing, my neck and back can't take it anymore. It's more of natural posture with xl model. Easy to carry around while out on the ice. The battery and flasher are balanced so no worries.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine might be the Pro model. It pivots to fit your viewing. Worth every penny...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the stickers ray


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I saw their website but it does not work and sportsmensdirect.com is out of stock. that's why I thought they were out of business


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

️ that Marcum sticker Minnowhead !!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

revpilot said:


> Call sdi and talk to John or Justin . They are still in business . John invented it .


Number?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)




----------

